
Pi Day - tu7001
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day
======
mikro2nd
31st of April? Last I knew it April only has thirty days, so I guess that
makes Pi Day the 1st of May. May Day.

Jokes aside, the American representation of dates mm/dd/yy has never made the
slightest bit of sense to me. Logically one would either order things from
least-to-most significant (dd/mm/yy) or the other way around (yyyy-mm-dd).
Mixing them up just seems horribly confused and is certainly confusing
(needless cognitive load) when confronted with something like 3/6/2018.

------
SlowBro
Those in Europe must wait for July 22nd, Pi Approximation Day. That's right,
7/22.

I've always lived in the United States but I've been won over to the logic of
Month/Day dating format vs. our silly Day/Month format. Since I cannot go
around in the States dating my checks (not cheques) 12/3 to indicate March
twelfth, I use ISO 8601 date format: YYYY-MM-DD.

What I like about that format is it's unambiguous for both U.S. and foreign
observers. (I work in a multi-national company.) It's month-first for U.S.
readers, but it's also clear to the rest of the world that the month is in the
middle.

Obligatory XKCD:

[https://xkcd.com/1179/](https://xkcd.com/1179/)

~~~
SlowBro
D'oh. Meant to say 22/7\. Still somewhat Amerocentric.

------
sgroppino
Pi Day - Nature couldn't have chosen a better day to honour Prof Stephen
Hawking.

